
A Chinese ride-hailing company is unhappy with its Tesla fleet - Vulkum
https://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-criticized-in-times-square-billboards-by-shenma-zhuanche-2019-4
======
qnsi
Worth mentioning (more regard the Robotaxis)

"As Horace Dediu often reminds us, every vehicle has a job to do, and Tesla's
do the job of providing high-end, high-performance, environmentally-friendly
status symbols to tech executives quite well. But that's a very different job
with very different needs than the prosaic business of commodity mobility that
taxis provide, whether currently in human driven form or in the future as
robotaxis. "

from [https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27725/tesla-fleet-company-
stru...](https://www.thedrive.com/tech/27725/tesla-fleet-company-struggles-
raise-questions-about-robotaxi-plans)

~~~
Vulkum
That's a good point, although I fail to see how Elon's claim of 1 million
robotaxis by the end of 2020 can take shape in the first place.

------
aussiegreenie
The story may be true but why do I feel the Chinese government is quietly
supporting any story that shows Telsa in a bad light? The quantity of EVs in
China amazing but the quality is extremely bad.

